# Billing 92015



## sterlingnat (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm billing 92015 with 92014 and have been told by Medicare that it doesn't cover 92015.  Any ideas on how to do this properly?  Thanks!


----------



## LLovett (Oct 28, 2009)

They don't cover it, if it was done it will be patient responsiblity.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## demassd (Apr 22, 2013)

Do you know where I can find a fee schedule for 92015. We need to put a price in our system and I cant seem to find this.

Thank you
Darla itchell


----------



## drakena74 (Apr 22, 2013)

When billing 92015 with 92014 make sure you append HCPCS modifier -GY which states this item/service is statutorily excluded and on you MCR RA will show pt responsible for this service.  This also allows you to bill the 2nd ins. You DO NOT have to have the patient sign an ABN form.

I have had some offices charge anywhere from $40 - $80. We also let the pt know on the phone that this is not a medicare covered service and it's there responsibility to pay it at time of service.  If the patient has a medical diagnosis (glaucoma, diabete, macular degen.), the 2ndary insurance may pay part of the refractions.  You'd have to call for benefits.


----------

